# What bow for young lady beginner



## gabe_yalch (Mar 25, 2011)

Diamond in pink camo. Very adjustable very light high quality good price $299 new around $250 used research it have her shoot one at local shop she ill love it 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## gabe_yalch (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry its the razor edge I believe

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Panther in MD (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, but $299 is out of my price range. I guess I was not specific. I was looking for something at $100 or less. It doesn't have to be fancy, or even a compound. She was happy with the basic bows they had in HS gym class, and knowing our school district this was not a fancy or expensive bow. If this turns out to be something she really likes and sticks with (not a passing fancy) then I might spring the several hundred dollars in a year or three as I would for a decent firearm, but not at this time. Thanks.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

well dude, try the mathews genisus bow its fits anyone,, its the only bow like this..., its a little over $100. yes they come in colors and are made real good, it will last. i have used these bows for students for many years..


----------



## AL BOWMAN (Feb 12, 2006)

mike 66 said:


> well dude, try the mathews genisus bow its fits anyone,, its the only bow like this..., its a little over $100. yes they come in colors and are made real good, it will last. i have used these bows for students for many years..


x2!


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

mike 66 said:


> well dude, try the mathews genisus bow its fits anyone,, its the only bow like this..., its a little over $100. yes they come in colors and are made real good, it will last. i have used these bows for students for many years..


X3

If it is a short term thing for here, it can be adjusted for you to give it a try. They are not bad shooting bows. I regret selling the one that I had for my kids.

If it doesn't work out for either of you, you will be able to get your money back in the AT classifieds.

Allen


----------



## Panther in MD (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks. Can you recommend any non-compound bows?


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

I would also favor the Genesis Pro bow for your daughter's situation. From the Genesis Pro website: "A Genesis bow, set at 20lbs. (it’s adjustable from 10 to 20 lbs), stores and releases energy comparable to that of a 35lb. recurve! Plus, with zero let-off, it has the ‘holding weight’ necessary to ‘pull the string from your finger,’ making it easy to shoot."

This bow, although it looks like a compound, shoots and holds very much like a recurve and can be purchased for around $150. It can be shot with fingers or a release, can use any simple arrow rest, and does not require tinkering to set it up and keep it set up--If she becomes interested in archery, she can easily transition to either a full compound or recurve. This is an excellent training platform for a beginner archer.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Panther in MD said:


> Thanks. Can you recommend any non-compound bows?


Check the Lancaster Archery Supply website. They have several bows that may fit the bill. I don't know if any of them are pink or not.

LAS is the single best supplier in any field. Great people. If you don't see what you need on their website, give them a call. 

Allen


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Look for a Diamond razors edge in the classifieds. Before buying a bow, check for eye dominance. Sorry but I can't help you with recurves other than my friend picked one up at a shop that was older and it was $25.00 but he knows what to look for to make sure it was safe to shoot. My other advise is to take her to a pro shop and explain that you don't have alot of money to spend. Then let her shoot some bows. They may have something used available. She can also decide what she likes for herself. Another pro to that is they can measure her draw length and figure out how much lbs she can pull. If you find a bow there, they may also give her one or 2 lessons for free. Of all the bows mentioned, they are all adjustable but unlike a gun a bow is a very personal thing. Each bow has to be set up for the individual even after initial set up. An older browning wouldn't be a bad idea either. Everyone says they are bottom of the line bows but I started out with one that my hubby paid $125.00 for bow, case, arrows, old sight, old rest. Release and quiver was extra but it got me started. One thing I will warn you about though is that sometimes when you start out cheap like that you end up spending more because the person gets into it and wants to keep upgrading. For me, if I would just have spent the money right off the bat it would have been cheaper.


----------

